

Apple hits Open Source startup Amahi with a cease and desist -- Wait. What?? - cpg
http://blog.amahi.org/2011/06/21/apple-hits-amahi-with-a-cease-and-desist-wait-what/

======
cpg
I'm kind of devastated (Amahi is my startup), but I hope we can overcome this
soon. We just started rotating the menu name instead of "app store"

~~~
wladimir
+1 for how you guys handle this. Instead of turning this into a drama, you
handle it pretty humoristically and make contest out of it. This is much more
viral than simply railing against them, and is just as effective in showing
their folly.

------
sixtofour
My submission: Sosumi Store.

~~~
repat
+1 Hilarious!

~~~
rbanffy
They probably registered "Sosumi"...

------
fluidcruft
App Store isn't only mobile, is it? Doesn't MacOS X use it now?

~~~
cpg
I guess it is now, however, we're not even into desktop apps. Maybe they are
vying for server and web apps (Amahi's forte) next?

